# halloween costume trophy



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love to see a pic.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Spooky- I'll add it to my album - under halloween costumes


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a great trophy. I love it! I may have to borrow your idea for this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Victoria, great reuse of the trophy. Loved the party/show pics too.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a great idea! Love the way it turned out!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow victoria. First the trophy is very cool and a very good idea. Second you are a very talented prop maker i love your troll. And third you make a very pretty kitty cat. Looks like you have a blast every year and thats what it's all about.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

I found the email address of the guy who made me a new trophy plate - it only cost like $3 plus ship , he let me pick color, lettering - it was great!
Kevin
email is 
[email protected]
measure the length and width u need


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i made these after i saw someone here post his pics. i loved them and made a few adjustments. i thought they were SO cool and they were easy to make. and yes, they were an absolute hit!

The picture (if i uploaded it correctly) was for : sexiest, funniest, scariest, and best couple (that one i cropped because i put 2 dolls in a compromising position : )
The picture doesnt show the labels i ended up pasting on the plaques.
View attachment 4865


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool trophy!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I Want to See best Couple trophy!!!!!!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

victoria, that's a nice trophy that you made. I especially like the idea of bringing it back and using it again. We have a couple "traveling" trophies at our special stock car races. Each year it comes back and a new winners name is added to the trophy. It's fun to look back and see who won each year.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

skulkin,
how do u add more names 2 it? where do u put them?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The traveling trophy was put on a larger than normal square base made of wood, probably 6" x 6" square and about 5" tall. The plaques were small (maybe 1" x 3" or so) with the drivers name and year. Each year they put the new winners plaque under the year before and then when that row was filled up, started a new row. By those dimensions, you'd be able to put 10 years worth of plaques on the front of the trophy. But, of course, you could make it any size that you wanted.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

lbelle3 said:


> i made these after i saw someone here post his pics. i loved them and made a few adjustments. i thought they were SO cool and they were easy to make. and yes, they were an absolute hit!
> 
> The picture (if i uploaded it correctly) was for : sexiest, funniest, scariest, and best couple (that one i cropped because i put 2 dolls in a compromising position : )
> The picture doesnt show the labels i ended up pasting on the plaques.


Hey, those sorta look familiar...!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

LV Scott T said:


> Hey, those sorta look familiar...!



Yeah they do! Wonder where we all got the idea?? lol










MsM


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I also want to see the best couple photo! Wondering if that means I have a dirty mind... 

Oh, wait. Already know I do.

-Karen


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

LVSCOTT T! Thats who it was  This is whom i got my idea from. And he was also very kind as to send me a step by step PM on how to do it. Thanks again LV...looks like i wasnt the only one who loved it!

P.s. Lets just say that the "best couple" trophy dropped the soap. The funniest part was that we gave it to 2 guys that didnt come together but both came as wrestlers. They looked like they were about to get in the ring together! We all had quite a laugh and took quite a few pictures.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Yeah they do! Wonder where we all got the idea?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I'm so flattered!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I also used LV Scott T's Idea, and he was nice enough to even offer me directions! I blogged about my experience and put a tutorial here:

My Craftastic Creations: I'd like to thank the academy...

They were particularly apt for our party last year, which had a Hollywood theme


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I have to steal this little idea also .. every year I try to come up with a new awards for the costume contest.. and these two ideas of redoing a old trophy to the barbies are just wonderful... thank you for the ideas.. ohhhhh Kattttttttttttttt.... remember your old barbies... mummy needsssssssssssssssssss them.... (soft snickering with the clacking of shears) hehehehehe


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got my "fashion dolls" at the Dollar Tree and they were perfect - the bodies and legs were much lighter duty which was easier to cut through when re-arranging limbs - if you've ever chopped into a true Barbie they're much more difficult and the torso is very hard. 

I sent all the clothes off to my cousin's daughter and she wrote a thank you note - but was afraid to ask what I did to the dolls


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I sent all the clothes off to my cousin's daughter and she wrote a thank you note - but was afraid to ask what I did to the dolls


Afraid to ask what you did, huh? Have a bit of a reputation, do you? Too, too funny!


----------

